# Smoked bacon wrapped whitetail backstraps.



## bassthumb32 (Dec 15, 2018)

My 12 year old boy got a deer 2 weeks ago and I got a chance to smoke the backstraps today. They were incredible super tender and moist. I cooked them at 250 to an internal temp of 145. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			













Thanks for looking.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 15, 2018)

Those are some good looking backstraps. Isn’t bacon amazing!


----------



## disco (Dec 15, 2018)

Colour me jealous! I wish I had some of this. Big Like!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 15, 2018)

BT32, Yummy looking straps nice job on the smoke and congratz your boys great success!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2018)

Nice Job!!
Bet they were Awesome!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 15, 2018)

Look great!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 15, 2018)

Looks fantastic!
Yum!
*Like!
*
I'm out hunting this weekend, trying to put some fresh on the table.
Does are getting a pass for now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2018)

Wow!
Those look fantastic!
I bet they tasted great!
Nice job & congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice job teaching him to hunt congrats to both of you,making times that will always be remembered.The straps look great I haven't hunted in 12 years or more. Points
Richie


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 16, 2018)

Good looking vittles, Great that you are teaching the hunting aspect in life. Congrats on the carousel ride. LIKE


----------



## joel11230 (Dec 16, 2018)

Looks awesome! I did a back strap fatty tonight. Stuffed with onions, sharp cheddar cheese, peppers and of course Jeff’s original rub! Turned out great. Good job and congrats to your boy!


----------



## bertman (Dec 16, 2018)

Those look great. I'm gonna have to smoke my backstraps from now on.


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 17, 2018)

Back-straps are awesome - but then you had to go and wrap them in bacon and make them more 'awesomer'

Like for sure!


----------



## normonster (Dec 17, 2018)

Man, that bacon looks way way way way underdone to me. I would have been looking at my Dad like, I love you but....dude.


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 18, 2018)

Man looks good, but I'd add Memphis dry rub to it also. It's getting to be Memphis dry rub or old bay to me are like a sailor and Ketchup.

Man I got too many back straps in the freezer, I have to fix that now. You made me hungry. ;)

Congrats to your boy, was it is first? Pictures? Every deer is a trophy when your young.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Dec 19, 2018)

Those look delicious. Good job on making the carrousel!


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 30, 2018)

Those look good! I just took a couple packs of loin out of the freezer to do the same thing for New Years Eve nibbles at camp to go along with the ABT's and bacon wrapped onion rings.


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 31, 2018)

doubles shooter said:


> .... and bacon wrapped onion rings.



Whaaat? Is there a recipe or thread on this?

Think I found it


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 31, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bacon-wrapped-bbq-onion-rings.277906/


----------

